# Knoxville tn, 2 abt. 8 week old girls



## Seekeroftruth (Sep 8, 2017)

I have two female rats, about 8 weeks old that i bough from a feeder breeder. Both are tame by me. Luna is white with pink eyes. She is shy but sweet. Amelia is agouti with white belly. She is energetic and confident. I'm wanting to find a home for them because it would be hard for us financially to get them both spayed. I have three boys already and finances have been tough as in the short month we've had them, have needed to get a surprise neuter for a testosterone high male right after buying a 100$ cage. Doing research I've realized that rats tend to cost quite a bit in vet bills in the long run so finding the girls homes is best I think. I might be interested in parting with only one, as could try introducing the other to my neutered male when the testosterone gets out of his system.


----------

